# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  QUINUA - CANIHUA - KIWICHA - HARINAS ANDINAS Y MACA AMARILLA, ROJA Y NEGRA

## ALBERTO MORALES

Saludos de la familia de peruhealthyfood.com  Somos Exportaciones e Importaciones Saludables S.A.C, una empresa peruana exportadora y comercializadora de superalimentos. Nos enfocamos en ofrecer al mercado internacional productos agrícolas de buena calidad provenientes de la gran biodiversidad existente en nuestra tierra.    Les brindamos los siguientes productos :   Quinua blanca pequeñaQuinua mediana medianaQuinua blanca grandeCanihua en granoKiwicha en grano Maiz gigante del Cuzco Tarwi Maiz chulpi Maiz CarhuayMaiz montañaLinaza nacional e importadaMaiz chulpi Frejol canarioMaiz Mote   Ademas contamos con :   Harina de Maca ComercialHarina de Maca amarillaHarina de Maca rojaHarina de Maca negraHarina de KiwichaHarina de QuinuaHarina de CanihuaHarina ( fecula ) de CamoteHarina ( fecula ) de yucaHarina de plátanoHarina de Algarrobina   
Quedamos a sus consultas al email : sales@peruhealthyfood.com  / telefono Julio Morales : 951201874 
Saludos y gracias   Temas similares: Canihua - Quinua - Kiwicha - Harinas y Menestras - peruhealthyfood.com Canihua - Quinua - Kiwicha - Harinas y Menestras - peruhealthyfood.com QUINUA - CANIHUA - KIWICHA - HARINAS Y MENESTRAS - PERUHEALTHYFOOD.COM ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA

----------

